# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Help ik ben veel te dun + ingevallen borstkast!

## me97

Hoi ik ben een meisje van 15 jaar.
Ik ben 1.67 en 45 kilo.
Ik eet best veel maar het lijkt wel alsof ik niet bij kan komen  :EEK!: 
Verder heb ik nog een probleem waardoor ik nog dunner lijk.
Ik heb een deuk in mn borstkast terwijl deze wel naar voren staat waardoor het lijkt alsof ik vier borsten heb  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
welke oefeningen moet ik doen om die deuk "weg te werken"
want als ik bv mijn buikspieren aan span en lucht in houd dan is die deuk volledig weg  :Big Grin: 
alsvast bedankt als je op een of beide vragen antwoorden kan :Smile: 
doeidoei xxx

----------


## LizavanNOON

Hallo forumbezoekers! 

Ik ben van het nieuwe kinderprogramma van RTV Utrecht: 'Noon'. Vanaf eind deze maand wordt dat uitgezonden. Voor het programma ben ik op zoek naar iemand in de provincie Utrecht die last heeft van ondergewicht. Iemand die genoeg eet maar toch maar niet aan komt. We gaan ook met een specialist praten over hoe je makkelijk zwaarder kan worden.

Ben jij iemand/ of ken jij iemand die 10 tot 15 jaar is, in de provincie Utrecht woont en in ons programma wil vertellen over ondergewicht? 

Mail dan naar [email protected]

Volg 'Noon' ook op Twitter: https://twitter.com/noonlinetv

Groetjes Liza

Het programma 'Noon' is ontwikkeld door ouderejaars van de School voor Journalistiek te Utrecht.

----------


## christel1

Me97, 

Je bent nog jong en waarschijnlijk volop aan het puberen. 
Toen mijn dochter zo oud was als jij dan woog ze ook verschrikkelijk weinig en haar nichtje ook, nu is ze 23 en heeft ze een volkomen normaal gewicht. Ook dat probleem met je borstkast zegt me wel iets, mijn zoon had ook zoiets gelijksaardig en nee het is niet mooi maar dit gaat weg wanneer je een beetje gaat verdikken. 
Volgens mij zit je nu volop in een groeispurt en verdikken en groeien gaat dikwijls niet gepaard met elkaar. 
Je kan gezonde tussendoortjes eten, 's morgens een stevig ontbijt en rond 10 uur een tussendoortje, dan middageten, rond half vier misschien volle yoghourt of een banaan en daarna avondeten en dan 's avonds ook nog een gezonde snack eten. Ook mag je volle kazen eten (rijk aan vet, denk aan camembert als je dat lust), ook pasta, aardappelen, groenten zoals erwten, peultjes, princesseboontjes zijn redelijk calorierijk. 
Je kan ook aan je ouders vragen of je eventueel fortimel mag gaan halen naar de apotheek, is een energiedrank op basis van melk verkrijgbaar in verschillende smaken (wel redelijk prijzig) en dat dan als tussendoortje drinken. 
Maar probeer niet ineens te veel bij te komen, langzaam aan zou ik zeggen en dan komt het wel goed. Al de jongens in mijn familie (zoon, neefjes) waren allemaal keimager op jouw leeftijd en nu zijn ze allemaal nog redelijk slank maar geloof me, je komt wel bij in gewicht naarmate je ouder wordt, misschien liever nu iets te weinig dan te dik. 
Als je je niet extreem moe voelt en nog alles kan doen wat je wilt dan zou ik me persoonlijk geen zorgen maken (op mijn 22ste had ik nog een kindermaat, maat 164 pfff) nu ben ik wel al een pak ouder (50) maar heb nog altijd maat 34-36 (jeans maat 26-27). 
En als je veel sport en actief bezig bent ja dan kunnen de kilo's er nu niet aanvliegen (sport maar gerust verder hoor, deed ik ook op die leeftijd). 
Als je niet gerust bent, maak dan eens een afspraak met de huisarts voor een bloedonderzoek, misschien werkt je schildklier te snel en kom je daarmee niet aan in gewicht maar ik denk persoonlijk (ik ben geen dokter) dat je nog te jong bent om medicatie te gaan slikken en ga niet persoonlijk op zoek naar allerlei energierijke dranken die ze aanbevelen voor sporters want dikwijls doen die meer kwaad dan goed. 
Groetjes 
Christel1

----------


## droppie60

> Hoi ik ben een meisje van 15 jaar.
> Ik ben 1.67 en 45 kilo.
> Ik eet best veel maar het lijkt wel alsof ik niet bij kan komen 
> Verder heb ik nog een probleem waardoor ik nog dunner lijk.
> Ik heb een deuk in mn borstkast terwijl deze wel naar voren staat waardoor het lijkt alsof ik vier borsten heb 
> welke oefeningen moet ik doen om die deuk "weg te werken"
> want als ik bv mijn buikspieren aan span en lucht in houd dan is die deuk volledig weg 
> alsvast bedankt als je op een of beide vragen antwoorden kan
> doeidoei xxx


Hallo.. ik heb zwaar ondergewicht (ben welliswaar iets ouder dan jij).. ook mijn borstkast is in gedeukt(dit heb ik eigelijk al mn hele leven, maar door dat ik zo vreselijk mager ben, valt dit meer op.. men noemt het een trechtervorm.. mij werd verteld dat dit niet erg is en hoefde me er geen zorgen om te maken..

----------

